# Silicone for sticking rocks together



## maverick2402 (Jul 5, 2005)

You can use an epoxy that comes in like a clay stick form that is made for aqauriums I use it in my cichlid tank for holding th erocks together.You have to be careful of some non aquarium safe silicones as the petroleum porducts in them could harm fish.


----------



## Keck (Jan 18, 2006)

Ill second the use of epoxy sticks. A lot easier to use than silicone and you can cure it in the water.

Just buy a good quality because I have bought some cheap stuff that was bad and wouldn’t mix or bond.


----------



## RoyalFizbin (Mar 7, 2006)

I've tried silicone to build a stone bridge for a turtle tank that i used to keep. I can tell you that the silicone wont hold up very well. The flexability is bad, you wan't something riggid like the epoxy

I don't recomend using silicone but if you insist on using it. 
I'm confident that the GE clear silicone will be aquarium safe even if it doesn't clearly indicate it. I've used it in the past and i've even used white GE kitchen and bath silicone before to repair a leak. I've never since had a leak or problems with mysterious deaths that i can atribute to that white silicone. It's been over 5 years. Covered up the white silicone with gravel and nobody can tell the difference.


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## noncentric (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi Mori, the *GE Silicone I 100% Silicone (Windows/Doors)* is safe for aquariums, even though it says that it's not on the label. Apparently, that statement began to be printed on this product only in the past year or so...for legal/liability reasons.

The "Windows & Doors" variety of this product is best, since it doesn't contain any anti-mildew or anti-fungus additives. The Kitchen/Bath product might contain such products, since mildew is an issue in these rooms. The additives used to prevent mildew/mold/fungus may have some adverse effects on fish, but maybe not...probably better to avoid any anti-... ingredients.


----------

